# Do not go to rennen in auburn maine!!!!



## nosrt4 (Jul 25, 2009)

*1*

....


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Seems someone didn't know what they were paying for-maybe a little research before hand would have been good.


----------



## nosrt4 (Jul 25, 2009)

....


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

i love one sided badmouthing of (insert name of shop/website here) threads. :banghead:


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

My experience with them has been lack luster. I have tried to communicate with this shop and been given a bad impression for sure.

That stinks that you put that kind of money into something that turned out to be awful.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Sorry for your experience, and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

bluesbrothers said:


> i love one sided badmouthing of (insert name of shop/website here) threads. :banghead:


This is a somewhat old thread, so I debated whether or not to "bump" this thread. 

My name is Taber, and I'm now part owner of Rennen Performance. I did not work at Rennen when this car was worked on, so I do not have any personal knowledge of what happened here, however I was able to find this customers invoice. Obviously I have removed the customers name from the invoice. 

Based on this invoice I'm a little confused, as to where the pricing confusion with this car comes from. This is only one page of numerous invoices, however this is the page that addresses the "$6,000 transmission" that we sold...

You'll notice the first item on the list is a brand new $1345.00 transmission from Eurospec and the second item on the list is a $825.30 peloquin lsd.


----------



## nosrt4 (Jul 25, 2009)

...


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

nosrt4 said:


> Wow that's weird cause when I called no invoice existed anymore cause your computer system was changed and upgraded now all of a sudden you have paperwork? Lol what a joke



When you called this summer I clearly told you that I did not have immediate access to older invoices as I had recently started at Rennen and did not know exactly where they were archived, but that Jake (Who was out of the office at the time) could provide one for you. You were belligerent and completely unwilling to wait for Jake to return to the office to help me locate an old invoice. 6mo later, this thread is brought to my attention and I am now well aware of where all pre-accounting update invoices are stored.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

nosrt4 said:


> Wow that's weird cause when I called no invoice existed anymore cause your computer system was changed and upgraded now all of a sudden you have paperwork? Lol what a joke


You have a selective memory of what you where told, perhaps?


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

I removed nonsense content to shorten the overall length of my post and make it easier to read. 



nosrt4 said:


> Well, total I spent $6000 on the whole setup. So I paid $6000 for a trans that really only cost $1295 right off eurospecs website. Yep your seeing it right a bunch of robbers over there at Rennen Performance. They will hang you out to try.


*Well*, I can clearly see you were so mad you had a blatant disregard for math and grammar. You contradict yourself while attempting to soil the name of a highly reputable company in the Volkswagen community. *Well*, I am surprised it took anyone this long to call you out on your ignorant behavior. Coming from someone who works in a similar style shop you come across as an irrational, unpleasant hot head that expects instant gratification when that is not always possible. You can't please everyone, you are the 1%.




nosrt4 said:


> Shouldn't have to research anything clown... I get and invoice for one thing and pay for it but a different part is installed. why would I go to a shop joker....





nosrt4 said:


> Wow that's weird cause when I called no invoice existed anymore cause your computer system was changed and upgraded now all of a sudden you have paperwork? Lol what a joke


*Well*, your math skills continue to be faulty and you add childish name calling to your uncalled for rant. You state you that you got *and* invoice and then you call asking for another one? Seems like you need to to keep better records and possibly be more patient with people over the phone. It's alright to be upset at times, especially when your own confusion blinds you with anger. It is not alright to blast others over the internet before getting all of your facts straight and every other avenue of resolution has been exhausted.

I believe an apology on your part is in order as it doesn't appear they were anything but professional and did not attempt to hang you out to *try.*


----------



## nosrt4 (Jul 25, 2009)

Cant figure out how to delete the thread but we have since resolved the issue. sorry for the rant.


----------

